# Where to buy Rhinestones/studs in the UK



## overflow (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey, just wondering if anyone has any advice on where to buy rhinestones/ studs and nail heads in the UK, ive found a few sites that do some but havent the wide range im after! am looking for cone and parachute nailheads and a machine to apply them, am trying to move away from hotfix ones to the ones with settings as they look more professional. here are some links to what im after...

http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/content/navigation/small/EisenParachuteH-DDOA-Brass_med.jpg

Cone Nailheads | Dreamtime Creations

YouTube - Part III. How to attach nailheads and rhinestones

any one with any info on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## quackquackmoo (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi,

Are you anywhere near London. I get a lot of my bits from Kleins in Soho - they are amazing in there and SO SO helpful!

Alternatively, pick up the magazine "Drapers" - flick to the back and they usually have a great directory of companies....

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## overflow (Feb 23, 2009)

Cheers for the info! will defo have a look! 
thanks


----------



## frizbeecouk (Feb 5, 2008)

Both Xpres & Grafityp do gemstones, and teh software at a reasonable price.


----------



## Debbie Short (Mar 4, 2009)

You can buy Rhinestones & Studs from Xpres, but these are the hotfix ones.
The type of machine you want used to be sold by YES Ltd in Nottingham.
The machine had an automatic pick up & place can't remeber how it fixed them as it was a couple of years ago.

Ask to speak to David Fawbert in Sales at YES. Very good customer service.


----------



## overflow (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice one! will look em up thanks!


----------



## Kiya (May 28, 2010)

Cstown International LLC , http://www.cstownrhinestone.com is a better choice .


----------



## frizbeecouk (Feb 5, 2008)

Apart fromt the fact half that website does not work, this is a thread of where to buy in the UK not the USA.


----------



## Krisella (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi 

I got mine from this site Home of Hotfix, Rhinestones, Iron On, Crystal Brooch | Crystals R Us 

They have also an ebay shop Crystals R Us Home Of Iron On

They have variety to choose from


----------

